# Need a virtual audio mixer.



## MR KROGOTH

Might want to look through here:
http://www.softpedia.com/get/Multimedia/Audio/Audio-Mixers-Synthesizers/


----------



## teh_HyDr0iD

Thanks for that, I spotted the link right after you posted it, and have been searching through since then. None of those programs really seem to be able to do what I want. They either don't allow for enough input/output channels or else they are designed more for after production DJing and remixing from fixed audio files. I need something that can handle live incoming audio feeds to send out in real time. It looks like I am stuck with SAC, and am going to have to hold out until I can fork out the cash for it.


----------



## MR KROGOTH

Im guessing a program similar to this?
http://www.i-create.org.uk/dep/courses/soundeng/makeyourmix.htm

or this?
http://www.synthtopia.com/content/2010/12/08/free-virtual-dj-mixer-vstpc/


----------



## teh_HyDr0iD

That first one is closer to what I'm looking for, but also with more output options. I need multiple outputs instead of one master mix output.

Kinda like when you are doing a sound job and have a physical system.

The band is playing on stage and you have 2-3 mics, guitar, bass, drums, etc all running as inputs to your desk. Now you have a live audience so you want to output sound through speakers to them and you want them to hear the music and the vocals. But at the same time you want to be recording the event with split tracks, so you run two extra outputs. One for vocals and one for the instruments, and then you record the two seperately.

Its that kind of control that I'm looking for, the volume levels are not as much a concern as the ability to choose a different mix of inputs for each output.

Here is a picture as an example, please excuse the rought mspaint job.









The program I tried, SAC (Software Audio Console) worked great, I was able to set it up exactly how I wanted within minutes, but the trial cuts out sound occasionally to make you buy the full version. I'd be happy to get it too if I could flash the cash right now, but seeing as I can't I just asked in hopes that I'd be able to find an alternative that could do the same thing but just on the scale I need rather than allowing 72 inputs+ and 24 outputs.
Here is a video of the program being utilized on a touch screen monitor just to show you the program:
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HiXVO2fiUuE&fmt=18[/ame]


----------



## Spotlightsrule

You could try voicemeeter (http://vb-audio.pagesperso-orange.fr/Voicemeeter/). Its a free application that might work for you. I tried it myself because my Scarlett 2i2 needed to output a mono signal in real time. It did that, but it conflicted with my system audio. Try it and see if it works. Or you could try for a cracked version of SAC. There are plenty of videos showing how to do it. If getting it illegally doesn't suit you, there are some programs on SourceForge (http://sourceforge.net/directory/audio-video/sound/mixers/os:windows/?q=live+audio+mixing+software). Hope this helps.


----------



## DzillaXx

Pretty sure windows can't output out of two different devices at a single time.


----------

